# Teamspeak 3 Beta



## Operator (7. November 2009)

Teamspeak 3 Open Beta Release angekündigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Endlich nach über 2 Jahren warten rührt sich etwas bei den Teamspeak Machern.

Der Release der Teamspeak 3 Beta ist für den *19. Dez 2009* festgesetzt!


> We are pleased to announce OPEN BETA TESTING of the TeamSpeak 3 client and server will commence:
> 
> SATURDAY DEC 19th, 2009
> 13:37 CET (Central European Time)
> ...



Teamspeak 3 ist die Neuentwicklung des bekannten Teamspeak 2.

Quelle:TeamSpeak - News

Feature Information (ger):TS3 Features - Teamspeak 3 Server, TS3 Server, TS 3, Teamspeak Download

MfG Operator
First News


----------



## Low (7. November 2009)

Freue mich schon riesig auf TS3.


----------



## Selene (7. November 2009)

Wurde bei uns schon vorgemerkt


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (7. November 2009)

Hoffentlich bringt das auch echte Neuerungen. Die Klang Qualität ist bei TS2 so schlecht, dass man Probleme hat seinen Gesprächspartner zu verstehen...


----------



## Operator (7. November 2009)

Low schrieb:


> Freue mich schon riesig auf TS3.


jop i au


fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bringt das auch echte Neuerungen. Die Klang Qualität ist bei TS2 so schlecht, dass man Probleme hat seinen Gesprächspartner zu verstehen...



naja komm so sclimm ist es auch nicht liegt meistens dadran das man das nicht richtig eingestellt hat aber mumble ist einfach viel viel besser ich drücke TS§ die daumen das sie das toppen


----------



## eVoX (7. November 2009)

Gegen Ventrilo und Mumble wird es wieder mal sehr schlecht aussehen.


----------



## Klutten (7. November 2009)

Ich kann es kaum glauben, dass es wirklich mal wieder eine Ankündigung zu TS3 gibt. Die Qualität ist ja eigentlich schon beim aktuellen Teamspeak sehr gut, aber die Verzögerung (2-3 Sekunden) ist für aktive Liga-Spieler eine einzige Katastrophe - entscheidet bei CS:S oftmals ein ganzes Match.


----------



## DarkMo (7. November 2009)

also ein ventrilo/skype von der klangqualität mit dem funktionsumfang von ts2 mit ner gescheiten ressourcenbelastung ürde mich schon freuen. angeblich solls ja so in etwa werden mit dollen netten features (gesprächspartner im virtuellen sound-raum verteilen, einzelne lautstärkenanpassung für jeden usw...). bin auf jedenfall gespannt.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. November 2009)

Man das wird ja mal zeit...!!


----------



## Explosiv (8. November 2009)

Thx für die erfreuliche News, ist bei uns jetzt vorgemerkt .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. November 2009)

Bin echt gespannt wie das neue TS wird... Ist ja quasi mein 2.es Zuhause


----------



## rebel4life (8. November 2009)

Mumble können se kaum toppen, denn viele Clans sind auf Mumble umgestiegen (günstigere Server, da keine Lizenzkosten für den Server, gute Kompression, kaum Belastung für den Inetanschluss), die von Teamspeak werden vieleicht ein ähnliches Programm hinbringen, aber Mumble hat einfach den Vorteil, dass man es jederzeit verändern kann...


----------



## DMA (8. November 2009)

Nunja, ich werd auf TS3 umsteigen.
Mumble hat mir einfach nicht zugesagt, Macht der Gewohnheit wahrscheinlich. (Und wir sind erst seit 1 Woche richtig auf Mumble umgestiegen, vorher haben wir TS2 und Mumble genutzt )


----------



## stuka7 (8. November 2009)

Wenn sie es scahffen das ganze mit so wenig Verzögerung wie mumble zu machen bin ich glücklich,
denn für schnelle Ansagen in MP-Spielen hat ts2 eine viel zu langes lag.


----------



## Jami (8. November 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bringt das auch echte Neuerungen. Die Klang Qualität ist bei TS2 so schlecht, dass man Probleme hat seinen Gesprächspartner zu verstehen...


Die PCGH hat doch schon vor Monaten die Beta getestet (allerdings die Closed-Beta ) und die Klangqualität soll stark verbessert worden sein. 
Endlich kommt mal was neues von denen


----------



## PCGH_Mario (8. November 2009)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis Operator. Ich hab mal ne News draus gemacht, geht um 17:22 online. Ich hoffe das ist ok für dich. 

Gruß,
Mario


----------



## Operator (8. November 2009)

Kein Ding solang du die Rechtschreibfehler und Formfehler von mir korrigierst hast ;P
First news und gleich in den Schlagzeilen


----------



## PCGH_Mario (8. November 2009)

Operator schrieb:


> Kein Ding solang du die Rechtschreibfehler und Formfehler von mir korrigierst hast ;P
> First news und gleich in den Schlagzeilen


 
Hehe, ne, hab sie natürlich nicht 1zu1 übernommen. Habe nur das Thema aufgegriffen, da es eins ist, was sicher viele Spieler interessiert. Danke nochmal für den Hinweis. 

Gruß,
Mario


----------



## Ibatz! (8. November 2009)

Nja,sind vor n paar Monaten auf Mumble umgestiegen,weil TS einfach eine viel zu Hohe Latenz hat...
Außerdem kann man Mumble besser auf deine Bedürftnisse einstellen...
Vll. schaffen die TS3-Macher ja Ähnlichen,dann würden wir sofort wieder zurückwechseln!


----------



## snajdan (9. November 2009)

mumble > ventrilo > teamspeak


außerdem ist mumble sehr günstig da man für server nicht noch extra gebühren bezahlen muss.


----------



## Blaight (9. November 2009)

Jo ich bevorzuge Mumble auch.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (9. November 2009)

Offentlich ist Teamspeak 3 deutlich besser als Teamspeak 2.


----------

